# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Выдать дочь замуж

## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, преданные. Подскажите истории в шастрах о том, как девушка сама выбирает себе мужа, если отец вовремя не сумел выдать ее замуж. Насколько я помню, это разрешается шастрами - действовать самой, если отец по какой-то причине не нашел ей мужа. Какова обязанность отца такой дочери, когда он узнает о том факте, что дочь уже живет с избранником?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, преданные. Подскажите истории в шастрах о том, как девушка сама выбирает себе мужа, если отец вовремя не сумел выдать ее замуж. Насколько я помню, это разрешается шастрами - действовать самой, если отец по какой-то причине не нашел ей мужа. Какова обязанность отца такой дочери, когда он узнает о том факте, что дочь уже живет с избранником?


Да, ситуация когда девушка сама выбирает себе спутника жизни вполне описана в Ведах. Однако этот выбор должны благословить старшие, в частности родители. Тогда такой брак относится к разрешённому. Здесь важную роль играет именно участие старших.

Относительно обязанностей отца. Это зависит от возраста дочери и её самостоятельности. Взрослому человеку, который живёт самостоятельно и сам поддерживает себя, вы не можете давать наставлений, вас могут просто не услышать. Мы имеем не ведическую ситуацию, и на неё трудно реагировать "ведическим" путём. Важно оставаться заботливым и любящим отцом, тогда вы сохраните за собой какое-то влияние на дочь.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Примите мои поклоны, Веданта Крит прабху. Большое спасибо за ответ. 



> Да, ситуация когда девушка сама выбирает себе спутника жизни вполне описана в Ведах.


Не могли бы Вы указать на эти истории - где читать? 



> Мы имеем не ведическую ситуацию, и на неё трудно реагировать "ведическим" путём. Важно оставаться заботливым и любящим отцом, тогда вы сохраните за собой какое-то влияние на дочь.


Я понимаю, что Кали-юга, ничего "ведического" не осталось. Но преданный же должен следовать гуру-садху-шастре, причем шастра всегда важнее... С другой стороны, надо ли вообще "сохранить за собой какое-то влияние на дочь"? Мой наставник говорит мне, что это проявление майи, привязанности, которая мешает предаться Кришне (по ШБ 4.25.55)...

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Примите мои поклоны, Веданта Крит прабху. Большое спасибо за ответ. 
> 
> Не могли бы Вы указать на эти истории - где читать? 
> 
> Я понимаю, что Кали-юга, ничего "ведического" не осталось. Но преданный же должен следовать гуру-садху-шастре, причем шастра всегда важнее... С другой стороны, надо ли вообще "сохранить за собой какое-то влияние на дочь"? Мой наставник говорит мне, что это проявление майи, привязанности, которая мешает предаться Кришне (по ШБ 4.25.55)...


Честно говоря, истории на ум не приходят. Я просто принцип описал.

Что касается непривязанности. Непривязанность к дочери ещё не указывает на привязанность к Кришне. Нельзя путать непривязанность к материи и привязанность к Богу. Отец понимает, что дочь - это душа, которую Господь дал ему на попечение. В этом случае материальная и духовная забота о дочери будет дхармой человека, которая поможет его очищению. Я часто сталкиваюсь с тем, что преданные прикрываются отречением, когда речь заходит об исполнении долга, особенно если это сопряженно с неудобствами. Отрекаться нужно от чувства ложной собственности, а не от исполнения обязанностей. Исполнение дхармы очищает даже возвышенные души.

Сейчас не ведическое время и ведический формат мало когда можно применить. Сейчас редко встретишь девушку, которая выйдет за кого-то замуж только потому, что об этом ей сказал её отец. Но помочь в меру сил отец может и должен. Так или иначе дочь должна быть защищена и отец должен давать ей прибежище.

----------

